# Wartung Gleitlager



## Sapim (18. Januar 2008)

Hi!
Wie wartet ihr eure Gleitlager?? Muss man die Gleitlager schmieren oder 
nur reinigen? Und wenn ja mit was? Fett,Öl....?


----------



## LuisWoo (18. Januar 2008)

Polymere Gleitbuchsen nur sauber halten, kein Öl, Fett oder sonstige Schmiermittel, sonst gehen sie kaputt. 
Wenn die Gleitfläche Verschleisserscheinungen zeigt (matte Oberfläche, Riefen  und sonstige Spuren) tauschen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sapim (21. Januar 2008)

Danke!!
Ich hab eine Wartungsanleitung fürs Element aus der Mountainbike gefunden.
Da steht dass man die Igus-Gleitlager falls man keine Zeit zum zerlegen hat mit Finish Line Kry Tech schmieren kann. Das sollte die Lager dann nicht angreifen.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Januar 2008)

Also meine erfahrung besagt das man am besten fährt wenn man die Dinger fettet.
Man sollte halt ein Fett verwenden das frei von Stoffen ist die das Material angreifen könnten.
Ich verwende Fett von Pedros und fahre damit gut.

Ohne Fett fangen die Dinger an geräusche zu machen, vor allem wenn hier und da vllt. noch feuchtigkeit dazu kommt.

Seit ich mit Fett arbeite ist mein Hinterbau absolut geräuschfrei, funktioniert perfekt und braucht kaum Aufmerksamkeit und pflege.


----------

